# Help - Medical Care



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

We have been taking holidays in Portugal for many years and love the country. We have recently taken early retirement and intend to move to the Algarve in August this year, for 6 months to start with, to see whether we would like to move out permanently. We have rented a property and are now in the process of making our travel plans. 

One of the things I am trying to understand is how we stand in terms of medical care during our temporary stay. My husband is on regular medication and will be able to obtain 3 months worth of tablets before we leave the UK but will need a further prescription for 3 months worth of medication until we are back in the UK. Can we register with a doctor on arrival, or will we just need to find a doctor when we need treatment or a repeat prescription (using EU card? All advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can get medical care with your UK EHIC it's valid whilst you are a UK Resident (so you must live in UK 183+ days py)
You can't register with a Doctor and would go to the normal Centro de Saude in your area and see a Doctor, either with an appointment or the drop in clinic using the EHIC and you'll need your Passport.

I would suggest you have a letter from your Doctor for medication and why, generally first thing a Portuguese Doc does is to get all blood checked before they'll prescribe, personally I'd check if your Dr would give you medication for your planned stay.

You should keep any receipts for appointments, treatment, medication (should have your name printed on them) etc because as a UK Resident with a valid EHIC used for above you can re-claim any charges from Social Security here or UK on return.


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Canoemans suggestion to get a doctors letter from the uk is a good idea. Also, would it be possible for someone in the Uk to collect your repeat prescription and send it to you in Portugal.

The only problem I can foresee is that the EHIC is specifically designed to cover emergency treatment only, so the doctor in Portugal could refuse repeat preseciptions or treatment for any chronic conditions, and they would be perfectly within their rights to do so.

Registration with a doctor/health centre in Portugal is based on permanent residency and unless you spend more than 1/2 your time inPortugal then you are not permanent.

It might be better, in your case to get private medical cover for the time you are in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Chronic conditions require treatment organized prior to leaving UK, like dialysis etc, as Bubbles says EHIC is supposed to be for emergency cover although in practice generally covers you, but is not a replacement for health insurance which covers the things EHIC doesn't like repatriation.


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Hello, further to good info from Canoeman, and Bubbles.

I was previously in a similar position as yourselves, and due to having to wait 3 weeks for my first medical consultation, on the off-chance I popped in to the local farmacia and took my UK medications instructions info paperwork, and asked the farmacist if they could provide me with my prescribed medication from the UK, I was pleasantly surprised when they said they would sell me my requirements, cautioned with a...yes, but next time get a prescription

The cost was of course was elevated, but at the time vital to me, and I got my medication.

It is of course essential, that you register asap with your local Centro de Saude (CdeS)...and, equally vital to register with the Servico Nacional de Saude (SNS) which is the National Health Service here in Portugal.

This registration can also be done at the Centro de Saude, where you will be issued with an A4 paper certificate with your SNS Number (Patient Number) and date of inscription etc.

One important point...financially...is that once you are registered, your prescriptions issued by the medico will in most cases be subsidised, and therefore cheaper than buying them independently.

Hope this helps...Boa Saude (Good Health) 

PS: During my awaited SNS consultation, I did make an urgent Private health consultation on another matter, which cost me €70 for the consultation.

PPS: One very important point I should make re: 
Getting stuff sent from the UK...allow for postal delays!


----------



## titania (Jan 3, 2013)

Bubbles67 said:


> ...It might be better, in your case to get private medical cover for the time you are in Portugal.


Since you are foreseeing that you will need the prescription many months in advance of the need itself, would it be cheaper to book now a quick return flight to UK for end October for 2-3 days and get your medicines in UK while there?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Why? it's totally unnecessary


----------



## titania (Jan 3, 2013)

If the EHIC is only for emergencies and does not cover chronic medical care, and if the alternative is to contract some private insurance for 6 months, or pay huge fees at some private clinic, it may be cheaper to fly back to UK for 2-3 days. That's why I suggested it. But then, Canoeman, you live there, so you may know better.

Ronnie_Yook above had to pay 70 euros for just the private emergency consultation - not counting the costs of any treatment thereafter. An Easyjet ticket could well be 1/4th of that amount if taken months in advance.

What I do know is that private care is bl....y expensive anywhere in Western or Northern Europe, and I know because I am not covered by any national insurance scheme and have my own private insurance and have had it for the last 20 years. So private care=£££££££

------------------------------------------
Edit: taking private medical insurance in Portugal for 6 months --- but... is it possible that this insurance excludes the present chronic condition of the patient, or ups premiums?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

How's this for a question?

I receive my State Pension and fill in my S1 for me and my family...OK so far.

I pop my clogs so are my family still entitled to the benefits of the EHIC as my wife would be a widow or would she have to get private health cover?

By the way my wife is 14 years younger than me.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If she's and your daughter are registered in the Portuguese Social Security and NHS that would continue but I believe her and your daughters right to a UK (pensioners) issued EHIC card for treatment in EU outside of Portugal would cease and they would need to get new EHIC cards issued by Portuguese Social Security.

Titania EHIC card does cover chronic care it just must be arranged prior to a visit to any EU country and advice from UK NHS is that everyone should have some insurance when visiting any EU country and not to rely solely on card. Ronnie could have used the national services via Urgencia but chose to go private, visitors with us and I appreciate not all Centro de Saude are the same but like us they can book an appointment with a Doc normally within a few days or wait at the drop in clinic

Cheap flights thing of the past


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

what the EHIC card covers is treatment provided by the state healthcare scheme in the country you are visiting (https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/frequentlyAsked.do).

this is not just for accidents or emergency treatment only although you could easily get that impression from the Foreign Office website (EHIC - European Health Insurance Card). it is actually a device to prove that your healthcare costs will be borne by the EU state that issues it with obvious restrictions (i don't think you would get cosmetic plastic surgery using it unless that were the result of an accident - same as in the UK). 

the NHS doesn't usually allow more than 3 months of medication to be issued if you are travelling but that is interpreted very differently by different GPs so some will happily supply as much as you need whilst others will stick to the 3 months completely. 

so the OP have several options. first one is to talk to the relevant GP who may well be one of those who would happily provide 6 months of medication. after that, you could use the EHIC to access drugs via a GP in Portugal as there is no reason why you shouldn't as Canoe says - keep the receipts to claim back any excess costs over and above what you would pay in the UK. you could ask the UK GP for a private prescription to cover the excess time outside of the UK but that may well be expensive depending on what medication you take and the pharmacy that you use to fill it. those would probably be cheaper than going the private consultation route in PT

jeff


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. We will ask our GP first and see if they will prescribe medication to cover the 6 months. If that fails, then we will use EHIC as per canoeman's suggestion. Thank you for clarifying use of EHIC. Jan.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is another issue you've not considered since all EU countries have implemented the Social Charter and various other EU regs, you can only visit or holiday in another EU country for a period of 3 months, after that deadline you are supposed to register your Residence In Portugal but you then lose the rights to your UK Residency


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

We had considered this. Our understanding is that after the first 3 months you then have up to 3 months to do apply for residency. Our logic is that we will be leaving Portugal prior to the 3 month deadline expiring. However if we do move permanently to Portugal we know that we need to do this. Do you think this is the correct approach? Thanks Jan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, you should register within 30 days of the third month, so if you arrived August 1 your 3 months is end Oct so you should register by end Nov


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay thanks for the clarification. We will have to rethink this. Jan


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

I must clarify, that at my Centro de Saude in Pedrogao Grande, Leiria District, on the day (during the week) I required an 'urgent' consultation was at a time when there were no doctors available and patients were directed to either the Centro de Saude in Serta, or the Hospital at Avelar. During the last 12 months I am sure that other patients will concur that this is a regular occurrence in this centre.

Titania, Re: Easyjet fllghts, or indeed any air travel, well this is ok for people who are physically well, and able to travel, sadly this is not an option for those of us with chronic health conditions and disabilities...regardles of cheapness. 

Which made the €70 medical consultation fee seem economic!...hope the private medico's don't read this.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Ronnynook - thanks for the prewarning regarding availability of doctors. I guess if it was really urgent and no doctors were available, like you, I would attend private clinic. We have done this previously in Portugal and it was money well spent. Thanks again.
Jan


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry Ronnie Yook realised I got your name wrong in my last response. Thanks again, Jan


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

You are very welcome...anything to help...above all enjoy your time in lovely Portugal, the warmer weather isn't too far away.


----------

